# Not your normal shotgun



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bought this Marlin Shotgun today. Called a Super Goose. (model 55) I have it photographed next to an older 12 gauge. The Super Goose is a 10 Gauge. I think maybe it could be used as an Anti-Aircraft gun. Little on the heavy side.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Have you shot it? That's looks like a sniper shotgun. Good find.


Roscoe


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Just don't shoot it if you have to work the next day.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

Id like that mounted on the bow of my boat somedays


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Guy I bought it from only put five rounds through and he said he was done. I am definitely going to fire it though...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My shoulder and ears hurt thinking about it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> My shoulder and ears hurt thinking about it.


no pain no gain charmer, LOL. that thing would make a great dragon slayer in game of thrones. and maybe just a elephant gun during the off season.

could you just see hitting a deer in the front shoulders with a slug from that thing. no shoulder roasts for sure, LOL.

my ex brother n law had a friend that had a 10 ga auto loader he bought for goose hunting. I never did ask him to let me shoot it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You'll shoot it once and quickly figure out why he got rid of it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

when I was growing up my cousins had an old long tom 12 ga with full choke. it would kick the crap out of a 10 yr old. I couldn't even venture a guess how hard this 10 ga is going to kick. I would buy one of those slip over shoulder pads before I shot this gun.

by the way a great find on this gun. I'm sure it would make a great goose gun.
Sherman

let us know how many times you shoot the gun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I shot a double 10 several years ago. I quickly gave it back to the owner. He quickly sold it. Friggen ouch!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my buddy had a 12 with a 36 inch barrel that was a hoot to shoot


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Sounds like you got a good potential shooter if it is heavy and long. The Years back a friend bought a 10ga HR single shot with the heavy 36 barrel. It could reach out there and deliver a heavy load of shot that he used to to take ducks and turkeys at great distances. Being heavy helped reduce the felt recoil IMO. No worse than shooting the 3" heavy lead duck loads of yesteryear. I decided I wanted the same model but by then NEF had taken over and the longest barrel was 32" with a lighter contour barrel and less overall weight. I took it out the NEF set up a target and after three shots I decided it was definitely not the same recoil as the older heavy barreled HR 10 ga. I sold it quickly. The buyer wanted the shotgun despite my description of the recoil. 
Gave the remaining shells and empties to my friend for his 10ga. Back then a box of 25 shells sold for $25.00 a dollar a shot.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

have you shot the gun yet?? sure would like to know what you think about the recoil.
sherman


----------

